# بعد اذن الاشراف .... عاوز رايكم ف شركة الطريس السعودية



## hopa1 (12 فبراير 2012)

ياريت الاخوة اللى اشتغلوا ف شركة الطريس السعودية او سمعوا عنها _وانا هنا بقصد مجال انشاء الطرق فيها _ يقولولى اى معلومات اكيده وتبقوا كسبتم ثواب كبير وشكرا


----------



## عبد 12316 (5 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي لا انصحك بهم ناس ظلمة انا عن تجربة معاهم


----------



## snap 10 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rak (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اسوء الشركات في تنفيذ المشاريع بمحافظة ضباء غش وتدليس خصوصا القسم الهندي لانها شركتين تحت اسم واحد لاحظ تنفيذ شبكة مياه العمود وخزان المياه له اكثر من 7 سنوات متعثر .... عندهم 
سهيل وعمران اعوذ بالله منهم


----------



## حسن محمد الجهمى (10 سبتمبر 2012)

شركه متوسطه الرواتب بها ضعيفه وفيها تاخير فى صرف الرواتب وذلك فى قسم الانشاءات مشروع كليه المجتمع برفحاء


----------



## محمد الماريه (10 سبتمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ... مبدئيا احب اعرف نفسي للاخ صاحب الموضوع انا بشتغل مساح بشركه الطريس من 2005 لحد اللحظه الحاليه بقسم الطرق بمحافظه الوجه اظن لو هما ناس مش كويسه زي الاخوه اللي قالو ارائهم مكنتش ضليت فيها للحظه دي ، وفعلا متل ما الاخ الكريم وضح وقال انهم شركتين تحت مسمي واحد فدا حقيقي بس احب اوضح شئ بسيط جدا ان الشركه الاصليه اللي اسمها ( شركه الطريس السعوديه ) ليها اداراه منفصله عن الشركه المتخصه بتنفيذ شبكات المياه والخزان اللي اسمها ( انشاءات الطريس ) وهوضح لحضرتك معلومه تانيه ان انشاءات الطريس شركاه بين المالكين الاصلين لشركه الطريس ومستثمر هندي لذلك بتلاقي الغالبيه العظمي بانشاءات الطريس من الجنسيه الهنديه وهو اللي متولي الاداره ومنكرش فعلا ان بعض مشاريع انشااءت الطريس متعثره والسبب بيرجع للاداره الهنديه ، لكن الشركه الام الحمد لله كل مشاريعها بتنفذ بوقتها ودي شهاده حق ، وبالنسبه للرواتب فرواتب الشركه زيها زي غالبيه الشركات بالسعوديه والرواتب بالشركه الاصليه يتم قبضها كل شهرين لكن بانشاءات الطريس علي حد علمي انها بتتاخر اكتر من كده يمكن بتوصل 4 شهور ... اتمني اكون افدتك اخي الكريم*


----------



## فراج محمود (16 سبتمبر 2012)

انتا عرفت الوضع مش تمام


----------



## eng_ahmed171 (19 فبراير 2014)

*السلام عليكم متابعة لسؤال حضرتك السابق عن شركة الطريس هام جدا جدا*



hopa1 قال:


> ياريت الاخوة اللى اشتغلوا ف شركة الطريس السعودية او سمعوا عنها _وانا هنا بقصد مجال انشاء الطرق فيها _ يقولولى اى معلومات اكيده وتبقوا كسبتم ثواب كبير وشكرا


السلام عليكم متابعة لسؤال حضرتك السابق اود سؤالك ايضا عن نفس الشركة لدى عرض حاليا ويهمنى ماتوصلتم اليه وجزاكم الله خيرااخوكم مهندس كهرباء خبرة10 سنوات


----------



## hmadamaxseres (6 أبريل 2014)

هل شركة فيافير هي شركة الطريس ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ahmed7788 (8 أبريل 2014)

...


----------



## ahmed7788 (8 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخى الفاضل كلام ا/ محمد الماريه كله صحيح تمام
شركة انشاءات الطريس تابعه لشركة الطريس السعودية ودى مسئول عنها المستثمر السورى وهى حاليا ما عندها مشاريع اخر مشروع بها فى منطقة المزاحمية وهو حاليا بيمشى الناس
وكان تقريبا من سنة اشترى شركة فيافر عشان مشاريعها لكن للاسف ما اخد ولا مشروع ولذلك بيفكر يبعها تانى
وعليه فتح مصنعين للالمونيوم والخشب تقريبا وبيتخلص من الناس وبيختاربس اللى يعرفهم من اقاربه .


----------



## colubaly2010 (30 نوفمبر 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اوﻻ احب اقول ان شركة الطريس شركتين فعلا وانا من الناس القليله الى اشتغلت فى الشركتين ولى تجريه معاهم لمده سنتين اوﻻ اﻻستاذ محمد بيقول ان شركة الطريس السعودية كويسه طيب اخب اسال مابتاخرش الرواتب 4 شهور ثانيا ظلم وتدليس وافتراء من سلمان الصاعدى وابنائه ماعداااا سلطان الصاعدى رجل كويس بيعرف ربنا ومابيكليش حق حد حذرى العمل مع منصور الصاعدى حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل فيه ولكن شركة انشاءات الطريس بقا اللى هى ادارة هندية احسن الف مرة من شركة الطريس انا اشتغلت فيها من سنه وشهرين مافيش شهر اتاخر الراتب بكتير يوم 5 فى الشهر تقبض وناس محترمة جدااا جدااا جدااا واخص بللشكر المهندس نديم تريم راجل محترن وهو مدير الشركة ومن اﻻخر اللى مسافر مع انشاءات الطريس يتوكل على الله واللى مسافر على الطريس انصحه بﻻش


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2014)

لا انصح بها عن تجربه معهم


----------



## dewidar25 (23 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوه المحترمين ياريت ما حدش يغش حد خصوصا انه مسافر يا كل عيش فاللى عنده كلمه حلوه يقولها واللى ماعندوش ما يحبطشى حد ويسيبه يجرب حظه


----------



## sacalance (12 مارس 2015)

طب ياريت حد يفيدنا حلوة ولا لأ ضرورى ​


----------



## mr_1811 (12 مارس 2015)

اى اسم المكتب اللى هتسافر عليه


----------



## karm jed (4 سبتمبر 2015)

شركة زباله وجل مشاريعا متعسرة ورواتبهم ضعيفه جدا والمشكله الاكبر رواتبهم بتتاخر من شهرين لاربعه اشهر .... ربنا يوفق


----------

